# BSNL change of plan query



## CloudS (Jun 30, 2012)

Suppose I have the Home500 plan with 1.5GB usage at day and I have exceeded the usage and extra charges are applicable.
So, if I know change my plan to unlimited 750 before the end of month, do I still have to pay those extra charges for the usage beyond 1.5GB or only the new amount of the plan i.e 750?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 30, 2012)

Most likely u'll have to pay the extra charges plus the deposit of 750 in ur next bill if u are changing the plan at the end of thr month...even i.had to do so when i changed my plan from 750 to 900 on or around 23rd of the month...and the plan was activated from the 1st of next month..


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you have to pay the bills of this month like you normally do. And your plan will change next month.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2012)

CloudS said:


> So, if I know change my plan to unlimited 750 before the end of month, do I still have to pay those extra charges for the usage beyond 1.5GB or only the new amount of the plan i.e 750?



Yes you have to pay.

Suppose if you use 500 plan for 15days and 750 plan the next 15 days, the bill will be so that 500 plan for 15 days+50% of 750 plan charges(since it is unlimited)..

P.S: For plan change you have claim it in written at any bsnl exchange with your landline no.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 30, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> P.S: For plan change you have claim it in written at any bsnl exchange with your landline no.



You dont need to write a letter if u have a bsnl portal id you can simply change ur plan from there. Head to service provision-> Change Plan.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2012)

^^I've tried that, never worked for me..


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ I wonder how that worked for me in the first go ! 
Initially had 750 plan as soon as I changed my plan from the portal, the speed increased from 512 kbps to 2mbps and later next month it became normal 4mbps.


----------



## cgi86 (Jun 30, 2012)

just go to ur nearest bsnl customer service centre and give a request in the prescribed form. ur next bill will carry the new plan charges from the day it was implemented (usually 24 -48 hrs with in request )  and the previous plan charges for the preceding days of the month .

also note that the security deposit(one month charges) is higher for higher tariff scheme , so that difference amt will also be levied in the next bill .


----------

